# What's this worth?



## utahcollectors (Mar 29, 2015)

We have gained possesion of this beautiful bicycle, but have no idea what she might be worth. From my research, I believe it to be a ladies bike. It's a Huffman Dixie Flyer. It has all the original parts. Also has the original paint with hand painted pin striping, original tires, seat, etc. The only defect i can find is a small hole in the covering to the headlight. Any idea of the value?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 30, 2015)

About $150


----------



## mike j (Mar 30, 2015)

That is a real nice little surviver, unfortunately girls bikes are worth far less than the boys are. The value is usually around the amount that the parts from it can be sold for use on a boys bike. $150 seems accurate.


----------



## Honestherman (Mar 30, 2015)

This is a very nice bike. Whats it worth. Depends on if you are the buyer or the seller. Asking price or selling price.
I am kind of addicted to bikes. I buy a lot of them and find homes for them.
I would only pay 35.00 for something like this. Naturally I would pull the Strut bars off and replace the light with something else. Then I would sell it. If I were trying to get 150 for that It would sit forever and maybe never sell .... I would be lucky to get 50 to 65 for it.  I pass them up all the time for 35.00 to 65.00. (without the light).
I purchased a Schwinn girls bike last night, It was the same color , 1958 is the year of it and also a girls bike. I bought it at auction. I paid 7.50 for it. It has New original style tires on it. Well it sat in the rafters for 20 years with the new tires on it. In my mind I could get 35.00 for mine. Almost same bike (without  light).
I am not really a seller like others. I just play around with them and put them back out for others to enjoy. I purchased a nice old Trike at same auction. Paid 1.00 cleaned it all up and sold it to a nice young family this morning for 6.00.
Big money Huh?


----------



## morton (Mar 30, 2015)

*Have fun with it!*



utahcollectors said:


> We have gained possesion of this beautiful bicycle, but have no idea what she might be worth. From my research, I believe it to be a ladies bike. It's a Huffman Dixie Flyer. It has all the original parts. Also has the original paint with hand painted pin striping, original tires, seat, etc. The only defect i can find is a small hole in the covering to the headlight. Any idea of the value?




My daughter or wife would ride it!  I love the plain janes like that. No stinkin' rust to contend with or expensive parts to find and it would make a perfect boardwalk cruiser or for leisurely rides on the rail trail. 

If it were mine i would tear it down and clean/relube all the bearings, wax the frame, and add a set of whitewalls.  (I love white walls and the old tires may have some value depending upon condition and  size).  Juding from the condition of the paint in the photos, it will come out looking beautiful.

A bell would be a nice addition and a wicker front basket (I never did care for truss rods and make sure you get the type of basket mounting so it won't   rub against the beautiful head badge which I think is a prize in itself!).  And maybe a period rear carrier of some kind to carry your picnic lunch.

Go vintage and get a quality ride that will last forever (bit of hyperbole here).  So as Freddie said, "get on your bikes and ride!"


----------



## the tinker (Mar 30, 2015)

*girls bikes*

That is a really nice bike, but the fact is most of the folks in this hobby are guys and they buy the boys bikes.  I have many bikes and each year I rotate them and try to ride every one that is in good condition. This takes lots of time cause I got them jammed up pretty tight , but I enjoy riding them..... but the 4 or 5 girls bikes I have never see the light of day. One I bought for my wife[the only middle weight I have] She seldom rides. The others I bought just because they caught me at a weak moment. I hate to see an old survivor get cut up for its head badge; wheels and guard..... then tossed on the curb. I have never felt good about doing this  ........I hope this beauty has a better fate.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Mar 30, 2015)

Clean it, polish it, wax it, clean & lube chain, put some product on those tires, replace roached grips with new pointed ones ~ get some girl to RIDE IT ! The smile on that girl's face as her hair blows in the wind and the reactions you will get from people who notice what you have there will be priceless 

You want to destroy whatever value that really nice survivor has, start stripping original parts off of it and start adding non period correct off the shelf Chinese crap.

pap
.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 30, 2015)

Hard to tell but those wheels looks very nice 


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...dell-wheels-SUPER-NICE&highlight=Lobdell+rims

Post a pic of the rear reflector, you might have something there too.


----------



## the tinker (Mar 30, 2015)

Greens07 said:


> Hard to tell but those wheels looks very nice
> 
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...dell-wheels-SUPER-NICE&highlight=Lobdell+rims
> ...



Yep , thats how it starts. I really like that headbadge.......


----------



## ZOOK (Mar 30, 2015)

Where is the bike located? Nice clean bike.


----------



## utahcollectors (Mar 30, 2015)

It's located in beautiful Utah. Here is a pic of the underside of the rear reflector. Is this what you mean?


----------



## utahcollectors (Mar 30, 2015)

*reflector*

Is this what you mean?


----------



## utahcollectors (Mar 30, 2015)

Wheels are "Bendix" from Elmira NY.


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 31, 2015)

Value is very subjective. Geography also comes into play. In Los Angeles, especially down by the beach or in Hipster Highland Park you would get more for it than say a part of the country where guys like honestherman buy 'em for $1 and sell 'em for $6. ;o) Vintage bikes, both boys and girls models are white hot in places like Boulder Colorado, and in hipster neighborhoods like Williamsburg Brooklyn (NY), but maybe not so much in other places.

The headlight makes that bike worth much more... without it, not so much. With a rack, or whitewalls and maybe a crash rail for the seat, value just keeps increasing, but what others have said is true, the real money is in the boys models. 

I suggest you look on Craigslist in your town and see what others are asking for like bikes. Or, look on ebay at closed auctions. That will often give you an idea of the market. You can also do what I do... look at what I paid for it, then decide what profit I want to make and price it that way.... and forget what people say the value should be... in the end something is only worth what another will pay for it... and if you make a profit you're happy with, who cares if you leave a few bucks on the table.


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 31, 2015)

Honestherman said:


> This is a very nice bike. Whats it worth. Depends on if you are the buyer or the seller. Asking price or selling price.
> I am kind of addicted to bikes. I buy a lot of them and find homes for them. Paid 1.00 cleaned it all up and sold it to a nice young family this morning for 6.00.
> Big money Huh?




600% mark up? How do you sleep at night? And how did you get the name Honest Herman $!?


----------



## thebikeman (Mar 31, 2015)

HaHa.
Spend an hour or so cleaning it up and getting it working. I get paid less than an Illegal.  Its a labor of love more than anything.




pedal_junky said:


> 600% mark up? How do you sleep at night? And how did you get the name Honest Herman $!?


----------



## thebikeman (Mar 31, 2015)

Balloonatic said:


> Value is very subjective. Geography also comes into play. In Los Angeles, especially down by the beach or in Hipster Highland Park you would get more for it than say a part of the country where guys like honestherman buy 'em for $1 and sell 'em for $6. ;o) Vintage bikes, both boys and girls models are white hot in places like Boulder Colorado, and in hipster neighborhoods like Williamsburg Brooklyn (NY), but maybe not so much in other places.
> 
> The headlight makes that bike worth much more... without it, not so much. With a rack, or whitewalls and maybe a crash rail for the seat, value just keeps increasing, but what others have said is true, the real money is in the boys models.
> 
> I suggest you look on Craigslist in your town and see what others are asking for like bikes. Or, look on ebay at closed auctions. That will often give you an idea of the market. You can also do what I do... look at what I paid for it, then decide what profit I want to make and price it that way.... and forget what people say the value should be... in the end something is only worth what another will pay for it... and if you make a profit you're happy with, who cares if you leave a few bucks on the table.



I agree. Some people are in it for the hobby and fun, then others are in it for the find of a cool bike they can make money off of. 
Asking price VS Actual Sold Price... Big Difference.

California Beach area people will pay more than Midwest people. 
Shipping is Crazy. Lets say you have a bike in North Carolina. You sell it for 130.00 to someone in California. They pay about 80 for shipping. Now they have 210.00 into the bike. This is just an example. But you get my idea.
It is not really worth it to ship a bike. In my opinion it is better to sell a bike in the same location.
I have my own collection of bikes I like. Some are womens Bikes. Not much dollar value. But I would not sell them and the enjoyment value is Priceless.
I owned 45 bikes. It was very difficult to bring it down to 28 keepers. The Coolest of the Cool. But not the ones with the most Dollar Value.
I buy an entire ugly bike just for one cool part sometimes. Then turn around and find a new owner for the ugly bike. 
I think that is what someone might do with the Dixie here. They would remove something like the light and put it back out there.
As you can see it is not easy to answer What is it Worth?
Good Luck


----------



## Honestherman (Mar 31, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> 600% mark up? How do you sleep at night? And how did you get the name Honest Herman $!?



Hey. You Cut and Pasted my Statement. Made it sound like I paid 1.00 for a Bicycle and Sold it for 6.00.  That was a little Tricycle.


Franks Wife says Oh Frank you are the Best Barn Cleaner in the County.

Frank cuts and pastes it to read.
My Wife said. Oh Frank you are the Best Oh Frank, Oh Frank.

Get the Idea?


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Nice Pair...??*

All this to say $200 shipped to CA...   I think I would buy it.  I already bought a badge just like that off the last girl that didn't "make it". PayPal friend amongst bike enthusiasts....She would look sweet riding next to my Super nice Cadet....



Freqman1 said:


> About $150






mike j said:


> That is a real nice little surviver, unfortunately girls bikes are worth far less than the boys are. The value is usually around the amount that the parts from it can be sold for use on a boys bike. $150 seems accurate.






thebikeman said:


> I agree. Some people are in it for the hobby and fun, then others are in it for the find of a cool bike they can make money off of.
> Asking price VS Actual Sold Price... Big Difference.
> 
> California Beach area people will pay more than Midwest people.
> ...


----------



## Honestherman (Mar 31, 2015)

What are you talking about?



tripple3 said:


> All this to say $200 shipped to CA...   I think I would buy it.  I already bought a badge just like that off the last girl that didn't "make it". PayPal friend amongst bike enthusiasts....She would look sweet riding next to my Super nice Cadet....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 31, 2015)

*bike value....*

Im talking about paying the $200 assessed value to get it here to So Cal where we love to ride vintage cruisers every day.
Value varies on location....timing...a lot of things. How much is love worth? Extreme example...maybe....



Honestherman said:


> What are you talking about?


----------



## thebikeman (Mar 31, 2015)

My Mistake, I guess I did not see it was for sale for 200 shipped. I agree it would make a good match with your bike.



tripple3 said:


> Im talking about paying the $200 assessed value to get it here to So Cal where we love to ride vintage cruisers every day.
> Value varies on location....timing...a lot of things. How much is love worth? Extreme example...maybe....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 31, 2015)

You are correct; it's not for sale...yet. Usually a bike shows up here to discuss 1st; then it gets listed/sold... The good stuff goes quicker....



thebikeman said:


> My Mistake, I guess I did not see it was for sale for 200 shipped. I agree it would make a good match with your bike.



Here is the pic of the badge I bought recently.


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 1, 2015)

Honestherman said:


> Hey. You Cut and Pasted my Statement. Made it sound like I paid 1.00 for a Bicycle and Sold it for 6.00.  That was a little Tricycle.
> 
> 
> Franks Wife says Oh Frank you are the Best Barn Cleaner in the County.
> ...




It's a joke Herman. Bike, trike, tomato, tomato.


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 3, 2015)

I nominate this thread for top ten most strange.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 27, 2015)

Girls bike for sale? I am interested if this bike is Sold or for sale? 



utahcollectors said:


> Wheels are "Bendix" from Elmira NY.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 2, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Girls bike for sale? I am interested if this bike is Sold or for sale?




http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=121663850724&alt=web


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for posting link. Watching and waiting .....



pedal_junky said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=121663850724&alt=web


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice boat anchor


----------

